# Vinometer



## Leanne (Jun 6, 2010)

My friend at the HBS gave me one of these and asked me to figure it out. Anyone tried one of these?
http://www.monashscientific.com.au/Vinometer.htm


----------



## cpfan (Jun 6, 2010)

Leanne:

Happy to hear that you didn't pay for it. When I ran a store I tried to talk people out of buying them, because they are difficult to use, and unreliable. At least, that's my opinion.

That web page has a great write-up on the vinometer. Basically put some wine in the reservoir, let 2-3 drops come through, and turn the vinometer upside down (thus spilling the rest of the wine wherever). Now hold it to the light or whatever in a struggle to read the silly thing.

Btw, I read somewhere that it doesn't work if there is residual sugar in the wine. I found it hard enough to read with red wine, that I never tried white wine.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Steve I aslo tried one and found it very difficult and was also told to stay away from them.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 6, 2010)

I've found it completely useless so far. It's messy, impossible to read and I'm glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea Steve I also agree.. Hard to read. You are also right it "must" be a dry wine.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 6, 2010)

Same for me. Bought one when I first started back in '07 and found out the same. Pain in the butt to use, hard to read and probably not even accurate. It resides in its box inside another box of unused items.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yea Steve I also agree.. Hard to read. You are also right it "must" be a dry wine.


Gee Tom, I thought you'd tell us that my exercising the "Three P's" we would get it to work. 

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

P.O.S. IMO! Total waste of time and money.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Gee Tom, I thought you'd tell us that my exercising the "Three P's" we would get it to work.
> 
> Steve


Even THAT won't help !!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, and I was once when I told my wife she was right and later found out I was the one that was right. Isn't the abv the only measurement the the dept of Weights and Measures the only measurement they allow an tolerance on?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

Not really sure what you mean there Dan.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Not really sure what you mean there Dan.



When a winery lists the abv on a bottle at 12%. I thought the govt. gave them a plus or minus tolorance on that 12% because of the difficulty of being exact. Is this correct?


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

My understanding there is very little if any on alcohol. Some states for instance you cannot be above 5% in Beer.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

BTW
I never post on my label the alcohol %.. juct name and month bottled.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> BTW
> I never post on my label the alcohol %.. juct name and month bottled.



Thanks, i do the same


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, now I understand what you mean and Tom , is right especially when you get near 15% as once above that they have a whole other tax bracket for that and really sock it to the vintner!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am on the other side of the fence on this - i found it very easy to use - add a little wine in it - turn it over - allow it to drip a few times - turn it over - and read the %.

Mine reads 0-25%.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

Jon, have you ever really sat down and checked the numbers well cause I have found so many inconsistancies with mine that I threw it away. The higher the residual sugar the more it was off and i dont mean a finished sg of 1.015, I mean the difference between .996 - 1.000 If you use and like it thats great, this is what makes this hobby so great as everyone has and chooses their own way and style.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest with you i haven't sat down and really examined to make sure how accurate it really is.

I guess i need to do that now 

As far as ease of use - i thought it was really easy.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

I didnt find it hard or all that messy IMO and heck i make a mess with everything I do!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah me too - i have gotten better - but i still make a mess .


----------



## Leanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Still trying. I don't give up easy. I'm convinced it is easier to work it out easier from the hydrometer though. Could just be me though.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 7, 2010)

What do you guys use then?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 7, 2010)

You can use a hydrometer to do this.

SG - 0.996 * 131.8 = %

Example - my strawberry:

1.085 - 0.996 * 131.8 = 11.7%


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Jon, have you ever really sat down and checked the numbers well cause I have found so many inconsistancies with mine that I threw it away. The higher the residual sugar the more it was off and i dont mean a finished sg of 1.015, I mean the difference between .996 - 1.000 If you use and like it thats great, this is what makes this hobby so great as everyone has and chooses their own way and style.



Wade - it does look like the vinometer is off a bit - my wine from last measured at 14% with the vinometer.

But using this equation:

SG - 0.996 * 131.8 = %

It came out to this:

1.116 - 0.996 * 131.8 = 15.8%

Yeah i know - little higher than i wanted - good thing i joined the forum to understand this better


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> What do you guys use then?


Use a hydrometer. Being off a fraction of a % is not critical to a home winemaker. Look at your starting gravity and it will show "potential" % if ending @ 1.000. If it goes to .990 I just add 1% to the potential.
Keep in mind its a rough %. I could care less if I think it 11.5% or 11.9%. Wineries however need to know EXACTLY the %.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 7, 2010)

I found this url that has an ABC calculator:

http://www.vintnerresources.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1444&Itemid=118

This doesn't get down the the decimal (11.7, 12.5, etc) just reads as 11%, 12%, etc.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 7, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> When a winery lists the abv on a bottle at 12%. I thought the govt. gave them a plus or minus tolorance on that 12% because of the difficulty of being exact. Is this correct?



you have a 1.5% variance allowed, legally.


----------



## sjo (Jun 7, 2010)

I quit using mine when I found my tap water had 14% alc. according to the vineometer


----------



## Wade E (Jun 7, 2010)

Use the hydro, its much more accurate abd you should have both the starting sg and the finished sg anhow!


----------



## gfrank07 (Jul 6, 2010)

I use a hydrometer to calculate potential alcohol, but I'm curious about these vinometers. If I use it immediately before back-sweetening (when all my wines are bone dry), I should potentially get the best reading I'm going to get from the vinometer regardless of whether the wine is a "sweet" wine in the end, right?


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2010)

Dont waste your money on that. It dont work especially if back sweetening ao w/ red wines


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

_They're Junk!_

But if you buy one I have some X-ray glasses I'll sell you! LOL


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for
*CONFIRMING*
that


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2010)

I too also agree its garbage!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 6, 2010)

They are Grot


----------



## LarryW (Jul 6, 2010)

sjo said:


> I quit using mine when I found my tap water had 14% alc. according to the vineometer



Yea, mine said tap water was 7%. But when I used HOT tap water it was right on the money. I think they are too finicky.
Larry


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> My understanding there is very little if any on alcohol. Some states for instance you cannot be above 5% in Beer.



this is true, but you can make alcoholic beverages in the same manner and call it something else. it puts you in a different tax/requirement bracket, so beer manufacturer's just drop the abv down below the required number. with tolerances (in wine from my knowledge) of 1.5% allowed variance, they might even just label them different. i mean, it could be 6% abv in MO and the same beer might be 5.8% in another state and still be within their tolerance. by MO standards, wine isn't wine after 14% and is considered a liqour. that means another license and more requirements and paperwork. it's a hassle for sure.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 8, 2010)

Guys, 

I had one given to me by my in-laws. They picked it up in France and it came in a fancy carved wooden box (a quality version of the item) and included a thermometer. 

I had tested it out on comercial dry wines (al% on the label) and found it be fairly accurate. The one that I have has a backing on it to make it easier to read. 

The device, though, is not needed if you are keeping track of your sugar %. If not, then this is an inexpensive alternative. Just make sure the wine is at the correct temperature before you test it.

johnT.


----------



## winewit (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought one and tested a dry wine I bought that said 13.5% ABV on the bottle. That little thing measured 9%. Luckly I only paid about $4 for it.


----------



## winewit (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that I have posted 5 meassages I can post a link. I've been thinking about buying this thing: http://morewinepro.com/view_product/7096/100493/Proof_Hydrometer_-_20-40_proof . Has anyone used one? It says its legal for trade.


----------



## winewit (Jul 14, 2010)

Wrong one, try this one: http://morewinepro.com/view_product/7095/100493/Proof_Hydrometer_-_0-20_proof


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 14, 2010)

I use my vinometer to play "Spin the Vinometer". Although I'm usually the one that gets naked first.

Mine was given to me, used it once and thought, I won't tell anyone but I ain't using this POS instrument.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 17, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I use my vinometer to play "Spin the Vinometer". Although I'm usually the one that gets naked first.
> 
> Mine was given to me, used it once and thought, I won't tell anyone but I ain't using this POS instrument.



rofl. i play the game naked, that way i can't lose.


----------

